# Priceless!!



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

Gas and food for camping trip......$60.00
Campsite .................................$40.00
Bait and other supplies...............$25.00
Seeing my son catch his first Bass on a topwater bait..........PRICELESS!!

My son had the great experience of getting his first topwater bass hit this weekend  Using a 3" pencil jerkbait he got hit and landed this nice little bass, he was so excited about actually seeing the strike, it was great.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i can still rember the thrill i got from those topwater bites when i was about that age(loooooong time ago,LOL)
my favorite bait was an old wooden plug i inherited from my grandfather in the 50's,that had most of the paint chewed off it from catching so many bass


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I still get pumped when I catch em on topwater. Congrats on your son's first. That is something you and him will never forget.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Oh...he will be hooked FOREVER!!!! My first topwater bite was also my first fish that I ever caught! I caught it with a Jitterbug on a very dark night. Fishing by "feel", and fishing by "sound" is so exciting  
To this day, I will never forget that night :B 
Tell your son I said congratulations!!!!!! 
Marcia


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah, that is very cool! I absolutely _love_ seeing a fish hammer a topwater lure! Generally makes a pretty enjoyable sound too.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

It was pretty cool, just glad I had the camera, he landed some really nice crappie and another bass (his first ever) the day before - no camera and did not want the fish to die while I hiked back to the tent to get it. 

Hey Reel Lady - nice to see you - how is life on tour? Saw you in a couple promo spots on espn for the ladies.... kind of hard to miss you in that pink shirt and kickin' boat (even if it is a loaner), Logan (my son) said "hey dad, isnt that the lady from the website?" (saw the pics on reelady.com  )

He thought it was pretty cool that he "knew" someone on the pro bass circuit


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm a late bloomer. 35 and finally getting into topwater. Congratsl on the bass your son caught.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

sweet that hD TO BE A GOOD TIME. ONLY BAD THING IS THAT THE BASS DONT PUT UP THAT MUCH OF A FIGHT


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

peple of the perch said:


> sweet that hD TO BE A GOOD TIME. ONLY BAD THING IS THAT THE BASS DONT PUT UP THAT MUCH OF A FIGHT


That one was pretty good, it hit almost right after the cast, so he had a good bit of line out. No a good fight was the first one he caught, jigging for crappie/bluegills with a 5' light action rod on a Zebco 202 reel!  

That one ran him about 10feet up the shore line so he did not break off- and of course - me with no camera for that one


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm curious what exactly the 3" pencil jerkbait he was using was? Floating rapala?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Tell your son congrats madcrappiekids.
I cant remeber my first fish on top water but when you see/hear the first strike, or see the bass suck it down. Its a huge rush, what a cool site.
As marcia said, he will be hooked for life!


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

crawdiddy said:


> I'm curious what exactly the 3" pencil jerkbait he was using was? Floating rapala?


Yes, it was a floating Rap, I guess it might not be the most accurate description. It is what Logan call's it because of the Rapala fishing game.


Thanks liquid - I think we will get in more Bass fishing this year.


----------

